# Javadoc "Korrektur"-Tool ?



## andreT (23. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Tool was meinen fürchterlichen "Dokumentations-Stil" ein wenig korrigieren kann.
Oft lösche ich ich generierten Javadoc Code von z.B. gettern/settern o.ä. "trivialen" Methoden ... blöde alte Angewohnheit, ich weiss 
Wie auch immer, nach einiger Zeit kann es nun vorkommen daß man aus der Klasse mal ein Interface extrahiert hat, die Methode im Laufe der Zeit dann doch nicht mehr so trivial blieb, und den Javadoc Kommentar dann nicht mitgenommen hat, oder nachträglich an der konkreten Methode eingefügt hat usw. usw. usw. ...

Gibt es ein Tool was diesen Javadoc-Salat nachträglich "korrigieren" kann? z.B. Dokumentation weg von der konkreten Methode und dann in die Interface Deklaration verschieben u.ä. Dinge? Schön wäre auch wenn so ein Tool die ggf. gelöschten @param-Tags wieder einfügen könnte usw.!

Gibt es so ein Tool (ggf. sogar für Eclipse)?

gruß
andre


----------



## HoaX (23. Jul 2012)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass Eclipse beim Interface extrahieren den Kommentar mit verschiebt, kann mich aber auch irren.
Das automatische anlegen der @param ist imo sinnfrei, denn kein Tool wird dir dort einen sinnvollen Kommtar hingenerieren können, also musst du eh von Hand nochmal anpacken.


----------



## andreT (23. Jul 2012)

Schon klar, aber trotzdem kanns ja sein das so ein Tool wenigstens die Tags wieder generiert u.ä.. Kann bei vielen Methoden ja schon ne Menge helfen! 
Sinn und Unsinn von so einem Tool ist ja nicht die Frage, sondern ob es so ein (vllt. sogar unsinniges) Tool überhaupt gibt ;-)


----------



## andreT (23. Jul 2012)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit : JAutodoc - Eclipse Plugin gemacht? 
Gibts ggf. weitere / bessere?


----------

